# Does anyone else hate the day before Thanksgiving?



## sprucegum (Nov 22, 2017)

At my house here are the rules
1. Get up early and make your own breakfast or go without.
2. Don't sit in any of the chairs or walk on any of the floors after noon because you will get them dirty.
3. Expect to spend at least an hour putting the extra leaf in the table rearranging furniture and dragging extra chairs out of the basement.
4. Don't even think about opening the refrigerator door because everything in there is for thanksgiving dinner.
5. Lunch is tomorrow not today stay to heck out of the kitchen.
6. The only thing available for dinner tonight is a PB&J sandwich or crackers and milk.

My plans for today had breakfast at 6 AM, do the table and chair thing then go to the woodlot to cut firewood till noon. At noon go to town and have the special at the dinner, then go to the pizza place and get a pizza to take home for dinner. Go bother friends till 3 pm, get in my deer blind till dark. Have cold pizza and beer and watch TV in the basement till bedtime.

Tomorrow the part that makes it all worth it happens, the family will arrive and eat about half of the food that was off limits yesterday. Grampa & Mimi will get hugs from the grandchildren and another one is in the books.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah it started around here 2 - 3 days ago with the grinding of Cranberries for relish for an hour or so. Turkey is somewhere down the road in a refrigerator thawing. Smoker needs to drug out the barn and cleaned up. And, we aren't doing Thanksgiving here! We're going to my folks house.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 22, 2017)

We go elsewhere, used to do the holiday at home but a lot of our relatives don't travel so we have to go to them, this year also picking up my daughter to bring her home for the weekend from college.

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 22, 2017)

Taking kathie out for breakfast. I cook breakfast 9 out of 10 days anyhow. Started Monday at costco. She started yesterday- 12 punkin pies crusts -and 4 apple ready to fill and cook today. Izzy and I peeled apples for apple sauce- sauce is done. cranberry sauce is done. Kathie made liquid gold as G-kids call it-caramel sauce for apple pie. Izzy and I will peel apples again today. Table will be set for 16 today and side table for 6 of the younger grandkids. It is actually a mellow day- calm before the storm. And I am celebrating- when I go to shop today it will be warm.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm doing the cooking tomorrow, easy peasy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 22, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> 2 - 3 days ago with the grinding of Cranberries for relish for an hour or so.



What????????
Grinding?????????
I like the slice from the bottom of the can with the imprint. Just looks so tasty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Nov 22, 2017)

We just crossed the Mississippi River on our way to my sisters house in Nashville. Threatening the children that we’re gonna leave them in Memphis if they don’t stop irritating each other(and thus irritating their parents).








Not sure about the actual meal tomorrow, but we’re rarely constrained by tradition... we are just as likely to have Indian food as turkey.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 22, 2017)

Pretty simple here. Being a pastor with worship services this weekend, we'll be staying here, as is normal for us and the holidays.

We have a worship service at church this evening. Tomorrow morning I'll go to one of the local nursing homes and have a worship service there - I have a service there every Thursday morning already, we are always here for Thanksgiving, and the folks there really appreciate it as otherwise it's a boring day for most of them. The home has no activities for them because it's a holiday, staffing is very light, and some of them sadly won't even get a visit from their family.

The rest of the day will be a day at home with my wife and boys. Won't say a quiet day at home - things are rarely quiet with two little boys in the house!

Saturday evening my parents will arrive from Michigan and visit for a few days. We'll celebrate our oldest's birthday, Thanksgiving, and Christmas with them while they're here.

Less than 48 hours after my parents leave, my in-laws arrive for the following weekend and we'll celebrate the same Birthday/Thanksgiving/Christmas with them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 22, 2017)

DKMD said:


> We just crossed the Mississippi River on our way to my sisters house in Nashville. Threatening the children that we’re gonna leave them in Memphis if they don’t stop irritating each other(and thus irritating their parents).
> .



Probably too early in the season to play the lump of coal for Christmas card.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 22, 2017)

I actually love thanksgiving, it is my favorite holiday because it doesn't involve gifts, just get together with family and friends for some laughs and sharing good food together. It's just a basic fundamental gathering.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 22, 2017)

DKMD said:


> We just crossed the Mississippi River on our way to my sisters house in Nashville. Threatening the children that we’re gonna leave them in Memphis if they don’t stop irritating each other(and thus irritating their parents).



You do realize you are right there close to 2-3 members in that Nashville/Memphis stretch don't you Doc?

@steve bellinger isn't but 35-40 minutes south of I-40 at Jackson, TN, and just before you get to Bethel Springs you'll find Ada's Unusual Country Store on the east side of 45... If you'll stop and let your wife shop there for about 45 minutes, she'll make you go see Steve every time you go to Nashville!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Nov 22, 2017)

Well this morning I had an upper and lower GI so everything for the rest the day is improving. Tomorrow we are going to our granddaughters for dinner. Never ate any of her cooking, but her kids look healthy. Happy Thanksgiving to all. Travel safe and enjoy the day.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Nov 22, 2017)

@rocky1 I don't know if you have ever been in Adas,and if you had,I hope your visit was better than all the times I've been there. They claim to come from the same area in PA that I'm from. Even know some of the same Amish I know from my youth. Won't say nothing bad about them but I'm sure not spending any more of my money there ever again.


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Oh, I've stopped in Ada's a bunch of times over the years Steve! Made the mistake of stopping with my wife one trip, I was speaking from experience. If they're open, I've got to stop. Sister-in-law and the wife, and a whole car load of them drove up from Dumas one year, just to check it out. 

Actually most of my experiences there have been pretty good. Found some pretty good, out of the ordinary foods in there. Beef sticks are always pretty good to munch on when traveling, and reasonably priced. Few other snacks we picked up were excellent. Pickled goodies we bought on more than one occasion were excellent as well. 

Bought my mother one of their name trains for Christmas one year, and they were short the engine, told us they'd get it in the mail as soon as it came in, and about 10 days later it was here. She has a collection of Setting Hen candy dishes we've helped her accumulate over the years and I picked up enough pieces to spell out Moms and had two cars with chickens on them. Had fun with that, wrapped each piece individually and numbered them. It was a riot!

But the staff had changed a great deal over the years, they were getting into more and more goodies, and it's been about 3-4 years now since I've been in there.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 22, 2017)

Been doin that stuff all day, just put the turkey in a bucket of brine, last task of the day, tomorrow morning it goes in the smoker. Step daughter is here with her hubbie and three month old baby, baby stuff and accessories all over the house to add to the mayhem......

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## BeeHappywoodworking (Nov 22, 2017)

We stoped doing turkeys a few years ago because of the wifes illness. let the kids and their wives go to there in-laws for thnksgiving. then we just get together on the weekend and I do a 14-16 boston butt on the smoker and the boys and I get drunk watching the smoker that night and sleep outside. then the wives show the next day with the fixen and we have a pulled pork party. they like our house better because its laid back and do what you want and eat when you want.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 23, 2017)

The real work begins tomorrow for us. Have only 1 son and 1 grandson coming this year, which is the smallest group we've had in ages. Started tidying up today and will finish in the morning. Kids live 3 hours away so festivities won't start until early afternoon. Used to larger groups so this year will be a snap. Always great to eat the once a year dishes. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 23, 2017)

CWS said:


> Well this morning I had an upper and lower GI so everything for the rest the day is improving. Tomorrow we are going to our granddaughters for dinner. Never ate any of her cooking, but her kids look healthy. Happy Thanksgiving to all. Travel safe and enjoy the day.


That's an extreme way to empty your pipes before a Thanksgiving feast! Enjoy!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 23, 2017)

Well... all was going well right up to the putting the turkey in the smoker part last night. Put it in the smoker, plugged it in, and the element went FZZZT!!! and burned out. So at 11pm last night, I was off to Wally World buying a new smoker. Finally got that put together, and turkey actually getting cooked about 1:30 - 2 am. Got tools together and put away, back in the house somewhere nearly about 2:30ish.

Digital controls, set temp, set time, add wood chips occasionally. Has a built in temperature probe, mash a button and it tells you Internal Temp. It's supposed to Bluetooth so you can run all those controls off your phone, but I haven't been able to get it to connect yet. Nor was much of a damn given if it did at 2:30 this morning! Water pan that is designed to work, drip pan, and grease tray underneath for easy cleanup. Yeah, right!!! 

Butterball website suggests 240o cooking temp, 1/2 hour per pound. Backed off on my temp at 4, turned it back up at 8, she was done at 10!

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Masterbuilt-Bluetooth-Smart-Digital-Electric-Smoker-30/46696096

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 23, 2017)

Gotta give Wally World and the Masterbuilt Smoker a big  for saving the day... I always hate testing new cooking devices when cooking for a crowd. Butterball website says cook at 240o for 1/2 hour per pound on turkey, internal temp at the breast of 165o which that would've been a weeeeee bit much. Seems I backed off on that with the last smoker too, went 200o and it turned out perfect.

But the handy dandy built in internal temperature probe on the new smoker said I was at 160o internal temp after only 2 hours, at 4 am, so I backed it down to 200o and turned it back up at 8 this morning. Internal temp had actually dropped a little at that time, but by 10 am she was 168o, so I shut it down. Let it rest for an hour or two before carving to try and retain a few juices. Breast meat is just a little bit drier than I would like it, since it will dry a little more after slicing, but otherwise done to perfection. Meat literally fell off the bone on the thighs, with juices running everywhere. 

Not bad for a first run!!

It'll only get better from here.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 23, 2017)

Was starting to feel normal again about 7PM had a turkey, dressing, and cranberry sauce sandwich. Why did I do that, I know better I've done it before.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 29, 2017)

DKMD said:


> We just crossed the Mississippi River on our way to my sisters house in Nashville. Threatening the children that we’re gonna leave them in Memphis if they don’t stop irritating each other(and thus irritating their parents).
> 
> View attachment 137473
> View attachment 137474
> ...




LOL They won't understand the threat of Memphis residence for a few years but the delayed effect just makes it that much sweeter,,,

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 29, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> LOL They won't understand the threat of Memphis residence for a few years but the delayed effect just makes it that much sweeter,,,



After he dumped them out of the car, Would they be walkin' in Memphis?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 30, 2017)

DKMD said:


> We just crossed the Mississippi River on our way to my sisters house in Nashville. Threatening the children that we’re gonna leave them in Memphis if they don’t stop irritating each other(and thus irritating their parents).
> 
> View attachment 137473
> View attachment 137474
> ...



I remember those days- kids getting bored in backseat and fighting. in 94 we got a 92 fancy van- TV back there and the silence was golden.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 30, 2017)

@rocky1, so you liked the Masterbuilt smoker? I had to go to Wally world this evening for some meds to try and kick this cold and they had them on clearance for $50.


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 30, 2017)

They had about 6 - 8 different models listed on the internet; only two in the store here. They had a "Basic Model" that was supposed to be available on the Black Friday sale for only $99, but I was there on Black Friday Eve, (_it was supposed to start 6pm Thursday_), and there wasn't one of them to be found. I want to say they had a $50 model listed on the website too. They were all Masterbuilt Smokers, but that's about where the comparison ended. Kinda like comparing a Chevy Chevette and a Vega to a Cadillac El Dorado.

Mother-in-law gave it her seal of approval, said she loved how everything came apart real easy to clean it up. Wasn't so sure about the hole in the floor of the smoker, under the drip, then she figured that little piece in the middle just slid out. She never did the wood pan, but she said she did figure out how to put wood in it. I left instructions using a sharpie and half the lid off the smoker box!! With a great big Arrow pointing where to put the wood in!!!


----------

